# Need opinions! Do I fish Hocking River, Burr Oak Lake, or Strouds Run



## muraco.3 (Mar 1, 2014)

Hi guys,

I'll be in Athens next weekend to fish. I may just try all 3 on different days, but I want to focus on the place/places with the best fishing. I mainly want big bass, but I'm open to others like saugeyes, pike, musky, etc. Which place would be best to focus the majority of my time on? Hocking River by OU campus, Burr Oak Lake, or Strouds Run? I don't have a boat so I'll be fishing from shore. I'm open to any and all suggestions. Thanks in advance.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

I don't think the river will be fishable with all the rain we've had all the lakes mentioned are good but Id do Lake Snowden before the others then Strouds but Burr Oak would give you more bank access


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Good luck at Burr Oak. Old timers report success there but I’ve only experienced fast fishing once on that lake. Every other time it’s been a big disappointment and not worth the travel


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

The river is chocolate milk right now. Shoreline access at Burr oak and Dow is limited unless you want to hike. People in the know looking for large bass fish Dow and are tight lipped about it. Burr oak has good bass in it as well. Most of the people that I have talked to have struggled this year.


----------

